# AMD Athlon 3800+ dual core worth overclocking?



## Xquizite (Oct 23, 2006)

Would an AMD AthlonTM 64 3800+ X2 be worth overclocking?

I noticed in the sticky, he stated



> The AMD dual core Athlons can be expected to overclock 10% and sometimes 15% / but 10% is more the reality. What you are really accomplishing when over-clocking an AMD system IMHO; is you are capturing the margin of safety assigned to the selling speed of your cpu. (yep, you guessed it; 10%)


I know 10% isn't a lot but would it still be a noticeable difference if I were to OC? I should really just upgrade =P


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

A 10% OC would not be noticeable by general usage. It would show a slight increase in a benchmark, if stable. In order to see the benefits of an OC you really need to be over 20%. In your case, I would upgrade. DDR3 is dropping in price, you could get a new board CPU and Memory with a very noticeable increase in performance for a few hundred $$$.


----------



## Xquizite (Oct 23, 2006)

Yep, I've been eyeing this

^_^

Thanks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Before you decide on a board and processor, read this thread. All good quality stuff in there.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

Stay away from the Biostar boards. That is advice coming from experience...
Also, stay away from AsRock, PC-Chips and WinFast boards. Nothing but problems.

I recommend GigaByte boards, personally... but Asus makes a good board too. MSI is hit or miss, the boards are usually solid but a pain to set up.

I like this one, it is not the PhenomII, but it isn't a bad processor. The board is much better, which will make up for it.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.543425


----------



## Xquizite (Oct 23, 2006)

Alright cool, thanks for the tips


----------

